
iPod Empire Hits Milestone, 100 million iPods Sold - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/09/ipod-empire-hits-milestone-100-million-ipods-sold/
======
yaacovtp
There should be a rule against submitting all of a blog's posts to
news.ycombinator.com.

